# Ear Infection



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

Just got back from the vet with Scout. He has an ear infection caused by yeast (the groomer had told me to take him to the vet as she said his ear looked infected). The vet said ear infections don't tend to be a chronic problem with Havanese. Is that true? Anything I can do to prevent ear infections in the future?


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Austin had that also - Vet didn't make it seem a big deal - just some drops and cleaned out the ear real good and removed most of the ear hair so he could get a better look at the ear..

Breeders: where does the yeast come from??? Food? bathing? nature?


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Did they scratch alot or did you see something in the ear?? Tripp scratches alot & i am always wondering. But he always checks ok. I do pull the hair from the ears & clean them myself.


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

Scout wasn't scratching a lot, but he was shaking his head a lot. I hadn't noticed it until the groomer asked me if he was shaking his head. 

The groomer also said the ear was red and that it was bothering him (I guess she could tell when she cleaned it).


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Capote smells horrid..and I checked and it's his right ear!! I'm thinking he may have an ear infection, but he's not itching at it or anything..it doesn't seem to bother him at all it's just stinky. Any ideas? 

For those who clean out their ears, how do ya'll do that??!! It's bad to clean out human ears with q-tips..I'm wondering if it's the same way for dogs?? Does just a warm wet face cloth work??


----------



## brandy (Jun 12, 2007)

CapotesMom said:


> Capote smells horrid..and I checked and it's his right ear!! I'm thinking he may have an ear infection, but he's not itching at it or anything..it doesn't seem to bother him at all it's just stinky. Any ideas?
> 
> For those who clean out their ears, how do ya'll do that??!! It's bad to clean out human ears with q-tips..I'm wondering if it's the same way for dogs?? Does just a warm wet face cloth work??


You can use q-tips only on the crevis of the ear. dont stick them down in the canal. You will only push the debris down farther and could cause an infection. The best thing to do is buy some ear wash at your local pet store, squirt it down in the canal and squish the ear and loosen the debris. then let him shake it out. Then you can use a cotton ball to wipe it clean and some q-tips for the crevis's only. You can also by a powder to put in to dry it out a little.
But if the ear stinks you have an infection and most likely a yeast and maybe both bacterial and yeast. Have your vet do a swab and check it out. Sometimes dogs dont act bothered but if you let it go untreated it could affect his hearing. It shouldnt stink. Also, I do remove the ear hair. I use surgical clampls to grab the hair then just keep twisting it around untill the hair pulls out. Sounds like it hurts but it doesnt at all. Just dont stick the clamps down the canal.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Stop by your local Petco or Petsmart and pick up some ear oxide or any ear cleaning solution. Put a drop or to in his ear and use either a cotton pad or tissue to wibe inside the ear. I also use Qtip to get inside the ear. I would use the ear solution on both ears. I would first clean the uneffected ear and then the effected one.

Edited to add that if Capote has yeast infection, Monistat 7 works wonders!!!


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

>.< lol...I've never had to buy that for myself..so that would be something I'd have to bury down at the bottom of my shopping carriage!! Rofl


----------



## SHOWDOWN (Dec 17, 2006)

IN THE FUTURE PULL OUT THE HAIR IN HIS EAR AND KEEP IT CLEAN. THAT SHOULD HELP IF NOT SOLVE THE PROBLEM.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

I'm going to call my vet about the pulling the hair thing.. Pulling hair seems like it would irritate the ear even more..you're pulling hair from the folicle. My eyebrows are always red and painful after I pull hair..nevermind my ears..


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

I hope Capote feels better soon! One of my bigger dogs just had a yeast infection in his ear and then a bacterial infection in the other. Poor guy has had pretty icky medicine in his ear for weeks now.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

If it smells, there is definitely something going on in there. You should probably get him to the vet, and probably mention that he is chewing his feet too (the stained feet topic). With the two of these things going on, there is a possibility of allergies involved.

Pulling ear hair isn't bad at all, especially if you do small clumps at a time. None of my dogs even seem to notice. It isn't rooted firmly in there. It just pulls right out.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi Mindy,

Sissy gets ear infections about three times a year - For prevention - the Vet has gave us a solution that once a week we squeeze a little down in her ear and roll her ear around to work in the solution - then clean out with a cotton ball. If she has an ear infection - we do the ear cleaning and then wait two hours and once a day put meds in the ear - he gives an antibiotic ointment.

It only takes a few days to get under control. We live in Oklahoma and it gets hot and sticky here which means lots of allergies.

The solution we use to clean the ear is

http://www.vetsolutions.com/Products/dm.htm

When she has an ear infection she sometimes will chew on her paws
and we use the same name brand medication shampoo for her paws - I just dip her paws in a little water, a couple of drops of shampoo - make sure and get between the toes and then rinse.

Sissy seems to be allergic to different shampoos - the groomer only uses oatmeal shampoo on her and they never do the final spray.

I hope he feels better soon.

Marie


----------



## SHOWDOWN (Dec 17, 2006)

CapotesMom said:


> I'm going to call my vet about the pulling the hair thing.. Pulling hair seems like it would irritate the ear even more..you're pulling hair from the folicle. My eyebrows are always red and painful after I pull hair..nevermind my ears..


IF YOU PUT THE MEDICATED POWDER IN THE EAR THE HAIR COME'S OUT VERY EASY I ACTUALLY CAN TAKE IT OUT WITH MY FINGERS.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Well..I cleaned out his ear this morning with some stuff I bought from petsmart. Then I tied back his ears and let him run around for the day after I cleaned them out with a few cotton balls. After a bath and blow dry tonight the smell is gone, but I'll keep an eye on him for the next couple days to see how it goes. Wish me luck!


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Two days have gone buy and after an ear wash and a bath the smell is gone. No vet visit! Woop!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Glad to hear his ear is better.

Great News!

Marie


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Mindy, that is great news!


----------



## JAEwton (Aug 7, 2007)

One of my Yorkies was just diagnoised with yeast infection in both ear's. The vet said it is due to his ear's being down so close to his head.. Yes his ear's never did go up like a normal Yorkie. I could never see anything in his ear and tried to keep it clean. However the infection is way deep in the canal. He is on an oily ointment now for 14 days. One thing the vet said to do is once or twice a week it pin his ear's up and let some air in there. That way the air can keep the canal dried out better.
Judy


----------

